# My Scoot



## T*R*A*M*P (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## treemandan (Sep 6, 2009)

Are you from the future? Thing looks like its doing a 100 just sitting there.


----------



## KMB (Sep 7, 2009)

That is crazy looking. What's the story behind it?

Kevin


----------

